# Salivating quite a lot



## Brill (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah as title says, I have been salivating a lot more than usual. To the point were I am Drooling a lot... Its getting quite annoying to have drool on my books... 
Anyone have any ideas on why I am drooling and salivating? and how to reduce it?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 18, 2012)

You have a very severe case of G.A.S, to fix this you must go out and buy some gear.

Seriously though; Hypersalivation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Other than that I have no Idea.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 18, 2012)

Are you by any chance a drummer? ..

But honestly, I have no clue.. Maybe you were bit by a dog and turning into The Amazing Dogman! Eat some bread and biscuits and absorb all that spit up.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 18, 2012)

Are your 'books' perchance skin mags? If so exchange them for something less exhilarating.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 18, 2012)

might sound like a dumb question but is there any chance your mouth is open when you sleep? I used to sleep all the time in class and i would always end up drooling on something unless i made sure my mouth was closed when i slept.


----------



## ilyti (Aug 10, 2012)

^ ...OK then.

I looked this up for you: Drooling - Symptoms, Causes, Tests - NY Times Health Information

Troubleshooting: Are you completely sure you're not an infant or toddler?


----------



## galca002 (Aug 16, 2012)

You've conditioned yourself to drool when you read. Good job.


----------

